# Smoked almonds



## krustypuff (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is my first go at some smoked almonds. Made up a variation of scarbellys recipes i saw on here today. I added some bacon salt to one of the batches as well as a lot of Cayenne pepper to last batch that will go to the holiday party this weekend with a huge batch of smoked cheese i made lastnight.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow those look great - please send me a PM with your mods


----------



## sprky (Dec 16, 2011)

never tried to smoke nuts yet, bet they are GOOOOOD


----------



## krustypuff (Dec 16, 2011)

These have been glazed with marinad and are ready to go in the smoker I will; take a pic of the first batch that just came out of the smoker now.


----------

